# le zizi grec



## Costas (Jan 5, 2015)

Από το νήμα Σοβιετικά:
(Costas)
Υπάρχει και κάτι που με ικανοποίησε πολύ: η επιβεβαίωση δια στόματος κανενός λιγότερου από τον Πικάσσο της πεποίθησής μου (και της απορίας μου γι' αυτό) ότι τα πέη των αρχαιοελληνικών αγαλμάτων (εκτός από τους σάτυρους, φυσικά) είναι πολύ μικρά. Έχω αναρωτηθεί και ρωτήσει διάφορους πάνω στους λόγους αυτού του φαινομένου και απάντηση δεν έχω λάβει (εκτός από την αποστομωτική, από αρχαιολογίνα, ότι δεν είναι μικρά...) Όμως ο Πικάσσο μιλάει για ένα μικρό zizi grec （αναφερόμενος στην υπόθεση εργασίας να έφτιαχνε έναν γυμνό Στάλιν).

(pidyo)
Size mattered not στην αρχαιότητα, σε Έλληνες και Ρωμαίους. Το μέγεθος δεν συνδεόταν με την αυτεπιβεβαίωση του ανδρισμού. Οι υπερμεγέθεις φαλλοί είχαν πολλές χρήσεις στην αναπαραστατική τέχνη: άλλοτε αποτροπαϊκές, άλλοτε χιουμοριστικές, άλλοτε υποτιμητικές, πάντως όταν δεν αφορούσαν ημιθεϊκές μορφές συνήθως συνδέονταν με βαρβάρους και δούλους, οπότε το μεγάλο μέγεθος δεν συνάδει με την υψηλή κοινωνική θέση όσων παριστάνονται στα αγάλματα.

[Edit: Κάπου εδώ θα έπρεπε να βάλω βιβλιογραφία, αλλά παρότι διάβαζα πρόσφατα μια σχετική μελέτη δεν θυμάμαι τα στοιχεία. Το θέμα πάντως σχολιάζει και ο Kenneth Dover στο παλιό Greek Homosexuality] 

(Costas)
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, και αν θυμηθείς τα στοιχεία ακόμα καλύτερα. Ωστόσο εγώ δεν περίμενα υπερμεγέθεις φαλλούς, απλώς να μην είναι υπομεγέθεις. 

-----------------------------------------------------

Γράφει στο λήμμα Infibulation (=αγκτηριασμός, που δεν το 'χουν τα ΛΚΝ / ΛΝΕΓ) της Wikipedia:

Infibulation also referred to suturing the foreskin. In ancient Greece, athletes, singers and other public performers infibulated themselves by using a clasp or string to close the foreskin and draw the penis over to one side, in a practice known as _kynodesmē_ (literally "dog tie"). This was seen as a sign of restraint and abstinence, but was also related to concerns of modesty; in artistic representations, it was seen as obscene and offensive to show a long penis and the glans penis in particular.[4]

Many _kynodesmē_ are depicted on vases, almost exclusively confined to symposiasts and komasts, who are as a general rule older (or at least mature) men. Tying up the penis with a string was a way of avoiding what was seen as the shameful and dishonorable spectacle of an exposed penis, something that was only portrayed in depictions of those without repute, such as slaves and barbarians. It therefore conveyed the moral worth and modesty of the subject.[5]


----------

